
Remote-work visas will shape the future of work, travel and citizenship - ohjeez
https://theconversation.com/remote-work-visas-will-shape-the-future-of-work-travel-and-citizenship-145078
======
flashyfaffe2
Although good and tempting idea per say, I believe this still need to have
some additional technologies popping up to unlock some restrictions and really
make it "mainstream". As I see it, this is still restricted for young people
with the appropriate skillset (techno/writer,etc..).

Really looking forward to seeing this once the average guy ( here I think to
the married man with two kids) will be fully benefit from it.

In addition, I would be very interested to see how big countries will react. I
know Us citizens pay their home tax regardless where they live but this could
be a huge issue for them in the long term.

~~~
UncleEntity
> I know Us citizens pay their home tax regardless where they live but this
> could be a huge issue for them in the long term.

If you stay gone long enough (330 days/year IIRC) then the income you make
abroad is tax-free (up to $80k also IIRC).

I got hit with a $30k tax bill because of leaving Iraq early (too dangerous
for even my crazy ex-paratrooper self) though I should've gone down to Mexico
and hung out on the beach for a few months or something -- in 20/20
hindsight...

~~~
tdfx
If you want the term to google to read more about this, it's called the FEIE
(foreign earned income exclusion). You're allowed to exclude up to a certain
amount of your income each year from federal income taxes (for 2020, it's
$107,600). Due to the pandemic they relaxed the rule this year so anyone who
spent the first 2-3 months of 2020 outside the US can seriously consider using
it.

[https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-
taxpayers/fore...](https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-
taxpayers/foreign-earned-income-exclusion)

